# Updated Books for Sale



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Offering some books for sale. A few were listed previously and have lower prices if possible, most are being listed for the first time. All books are in good or better condition unless otherwise noted. Media mail shipping is extra and it's always less when more ship together. Please pm if you have any questions or want a shipping quote. I also will take offers on multiples so don't be shy. Please mention the book # when pm'ing. Thank you for looking.


*Measured Shop Drawings for American Furniture* by Thos. Moser. Large softcover. $5
*Successful Wood Book: How to choose, use, and finish every kind of wood* by Rachel Bard. Hardback w/dust jacket. $3
*Radial Saw and Bench Power Tool Know How* from Sears/Craftsman. Softcover in very good condition. $4
*Carpentry: Remodeling: Framing & Installing Doors & Windows, Removing & Building Walls*. From the Black & Decker Home Improvement Library. 128 page oversized softcover. $3
*The Ultimate Jigs & Fixtures Handbook*. 112 page softcover. $3
*Cherokee Plants – their uses – a 400 year history* by Paul B. Hamel & Mary U. Chiltoskey. 65 pages, plus index. Paper cover. $2
*The Cherokee Perspective* edited by Laurence French and Jim Hornbuckle. 244 page softcover. Center section of black-and-white photographs. From the back cover “...a rare glimpse inside Cherokee culture and society...” $5
*Great Trails of the West* by Richard Dunlop. 320 page hardback with dust jacket. Includes the Santa Fe Trail, El Camino Real, Royal Road, Oregon Trail, Barlow Road, Hastings Cutoff, California Trail, Mormon Trail, The Applegate Road, Lassen Trail, Nobles road, Butterfield Trail, Pony Express Trail, Mullan Road, Chisholm Trail and Chilkoot Trail. $4
*Indians of the Americas* by the National Geographic Society. 431 page hardback with dust jacket. Full of black-and-white and color pages. $3
*Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee: An Indian History of the American West* by Dee Brown. 487 page hardback with dust jacket. U.K. edition, 1971. $4
*The Tibetan Book of Living and Dying* by Sogyal Rinpoche 425 page hardback with dust jacket. $5
*The Egyptian Book of the Dead (The Papyrus of Ani) Egyptian Text Transliteration and Translation* by E. A. Wallis Budge. 377 page oversized softcover. $3
*Willow Basket-work* by A. G. Knock. 53 page paper covered booklet. 1953 edition. Nice vintage copy. $3
*Textile Handbook*. Published by the American Home Economics Association, 1967 printing. Explains textile fibers, finishes, and much more. $2
*Wool Stitchery* by Osma Gallinger Tod. Classic Embroidery book. Small hardback w/dust jacket. $5
*Needlepoint Designs from American Indian Art* by Nora Cammann. Larger hardback w/dust jacket. 20 designs. $4
*Navaho Weaving: Its Technic and its History* by Charles Avery Amsden. Hardback, ex library. The end pages have foldouts of native designs and there’s a large pull out in the front. Excellent introduction to Navaho (Navajo) weaving. $10
*Lot of 5 craft booklets* – The Workbasket Home and Needlecraft, Nov 1948; The Workbasket Home and Needlecraft, Dec 1948; STAR BOOK #81 Edgings (crocheted, tatted, and hair pin lace); I Taught Myself Crochet published by Boyle and Weaving: The How-to for Those who Want To – A variety of fun and easy weaving projects – lamp shades to beach bag to chairs – all 4 for $4
*One skein: 30 Quick Projects to Knit and Crochet* by Leigh Radford. 128 page softcover. $4
*Big Book of Knitting* by Katharina Buss. 239 page oversized hardback with dust jacket. $4
*Knitting Simple Sweaters from Luxurious Yarns* by Marilyn Saitz Cohen. 128 page oversized hardback with dust jacket. $4
*Senior Girl Scout Handbook*, first impression 1963. $3
*The Best of James Herriot*: The Favorite Stories of One of the Most Beloved Writers of Our Time, The Complete Edition, updated and Expanded. Large Hardback w/dust jacket. $10. This is most, if not all, of the stories from the four volumes of the All Creatures Great and Small series. (as a side note, if you remember the British series from the 70s or 80s, you may like to know that the British are remaking the series. Lets just hope it's as good as the original)
*Don Quixote 2 Volumes*. Book numbers 385 and 386 of the Everymans Library series, 1947. Very nice small hardbacks. $8 for the set
*Atlas Shrugged* by Ayn Rand. Centennial Edition. Hardback with dust jacket. Ex-library copy but in real nice shape. $5
*Forever Alive – Mountain People, Mountain Land *published by Appalachian State University in 1978. This is something along the lines of The Foxfire Books in that they talk to various people in Boone, NC and the surrounding area to tell their stories. $3
*Coastal Fishing in the Carolinas: From Surf, Pier, and Jetty* by Robert J. Goldstein. 3rd edition, softcover. Like new. $3
*Chinquapins and Chestnuts* by Richard Ashe. Signed and inscribed by the author. 191 page hardback. From the introduction page “… life in the southern Appalachian Mountains as seen through the eyes of a mountain boy..” $5
*Tom Dooley* by Thomas W. Ferguson. Small 22 page pamphlet/booklet that tells the “true” story of Tom Dooley and Laura Foster. The authors father was alive and living in the area at the time of this tragedy and this is the store that he told his son – Tom’s home was in Ferguson, NC. $3
*I Dreamed Last Night I Seen Daddy* by Leon Autrey. Signed by the author. Cowboy Poetry in a small paperback. $5
*A Snake in the Bathtub and Other Stories* by Curt Brummett. Signed by the author. Cowboy humor in a small paperback. Small stain spot on the bottom left corner. $5
*My Dog’s A Democrat* by Curt Brummett. Signed and inscribed by the author. Cowboy humor in a small paperback. $5 – or take all 3 of the cowboy poetry and humor for $10
*Plowin’ Out the Corners by Uncle Zeb* – by Carl C. Wood. 84 page softcover. Signed and inscribed by the author. At one time Mr. Wood had a newspaper column in West Texas that was sayings and philosophical tidbits. This is a compilation of those thoughts. $2
*Stocking Up – How to Preserve the Foods You Grow Naturally* by the editors of Organic Gardening and Farming. This is the revised and expanded edition from 1977. 532 page hardback with a dust jacket. The dust jacket is torn and tattered on the edges. This was my backup copy but I really don’t need two. $5
*Root Cellaring: Natural Cold Storage of Fruits & Vegetables*. Softcover. $4
*Rick Bayless’s Mexican Kitchen – Capturing the Vibrant Flavors of a World-Class Cuisine*. 448 page hardback with dust jacket. $5
******* Grub “I’d Kill for Meatloaf!” Bilingual Cookbook – An expatriate’s guide to gastronomic survival in exotic & bountiful Mexico*. By Vivien Kern. 143 page spiral bound paperback. $4
*Storey’s Basic Country Skills – A Practical Guide to Self-Reliance* by John and Martha Storey. 564 page oversized softcover. $5
*The Pink House* by Nelia Gardner White. Vintage 1950 novel with a really pretty dust jacket. $3
*Music Paper Notebook – Ukulele, Mandolin, Banjo, Bass, Chord & Tablature.* This is a 100 page book of blank lined paper for writing musical notes. There are a few pages with pencil notes written on already. Also included is a laminated mini chart with Mandolin Chords. $3
*Best Loved American Folk Songs* by Johnny and Alan Lomax. 5th printing, 1947. 407 Oversized hardback. The cover is faded and worn. $3
*Star Wars: The Jedi Path – A Manual for Students of the Force*. Copyright by LucasFilms, 2011. 160 page hardback in very good condition with a bit of rubbing on the very outer edges of the cover. $2
*Aeronautical Dictionary* published by NASA. 1959 hardback. Ex-lib copy from White Sands Missile Base in NM. $3
*Algebraic Geometry: Introduction to Schemes* by I. G. Macdonald. 113 page softcover. The cover is a bit worn. $3
*Surveying* by Charles B. Breed. Small hardback from 1942. Interesting little book about how it works. Charts and such. It’s a bit worn with writing on the inside of both front and rear covers. $3
*A Course in Probability Theory* by Kai Lai Chung. 1968, first edition. Hardback. $3
*Medical Latin and Greek* by Mignonette Spilman. 1957 edition. Oversized softcover. $3

Thank you for looking.
featherbottoms


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I'll take The Egyptian Book of the Dead. I'm also thinking of some others I may get.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm interested in a few of the books you offer but I have no idea how to pm you.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Michael, I'll put that one aside for you. Just let me know on any others. 

IMFoghorn, if you click on my user name you will have an option to "start a conversation" You can also list what you want here and I'll pm you with an amount.

Thanks, ya'll.

fb


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Sent a PM for the other books I would like if they are still available.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Michael and IMfoghorn, I've replied to both your pm.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I got my books today. USPS was a little rough with the box but the books were in excellent condition. 

Thank you,
Doug


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Hi Doug, Thanks for the note. I'm really glad they got there safe.


----------



## Grace Acres (Aug 5, 2008)

do you still have #13 & #35


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Grace Acres said:


> do you still have #13 & #35


Yes, I still have both of those. Send me a pm and I'll get you a price.

Thank you.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

feather bottoms,
Received my books in the mail yesterday. The box and books were in excellent condition and packed very well. Thanks!
Michael W. Smith


----------



## stickysister (Jul 29, 2020)

Is #34 and #35 and #38 still available? I deleted fb and am going to have a lot of extra time on my hands.


----------

